# TWITTER: Raptors offer Steve Nash 3 years, $36 million



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Sam Amick ‏@sam_amick
> Source confirms Toronto has offered Steve Nash a three-year, $36 million deal with no options attached. @ESPNSteinline had first.


..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should be the biggest offer by far.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Excited doesn't describe it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If he accepts, Toronto may actually become watchable again.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I really hope this isn't our only play this summer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't guess the Heat even bothered trying to offer Nash the 3 million they could. Unless Nash wants to chase titles this is probably the best offer he'll get. Toronto could be pretty decent if Nash could sustain his current level of play. Of course it's hard to see him being effective averaging much over 30-33 minutes per game, so you'd need a good back up too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Keeping Calderon would be like bringing Nash-lite off the bench, but making way too much money for that.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope the Suns don't match this. Good for Toronto though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Diable said:


> I don't guess the Heat even bothered trying to offer Nash the 3 million they could. *Unless Nash wants to chase titles *this is probably the best offer he'll get. Toronto could be pretty decent if Nash could sustain his current level of play. Of course it's hard to see him being effective averaging much over 30-33 minutes per game, so you'd need a good back up too.


Steve Nash (AKA "the greatest Canadian alive besides Brian Adams and Celine Dion") is no ring-chaser, as far as i can tell.
It would be proper for him to end his career in Canada (Toronto).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Start with Nash, end with Wiggins. 

Canada dominates.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How the hell does Toronto get Wiggins?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nash goes down for a season during this 3 years. Raptors end up with the number 1 choice - Welcome Wiggins!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's way too much money but whatever. It's not like the Raptors ever had a plan to begin with.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is going to come down to how much hometown, native pride he has for Canada. It's the best offer numbers-wise but Canada's taxes are also higher and will take a portion of that.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Porn Player said:


> Nash goes down for a season during this 3 years. Raptors end up with the number 1 choice - Welcome Wiggins!


That's a very big stretch dude. If there's one thing we've all learned this year, it's that you can end the season with the worst winning percentage in the history of the NBA, and can still end up not getting the first overall pick.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Marcus13 said:


> This is going to come down to how much *hometown*, native pride he has for Canada. It's the best offer numbers-wise but Canada's taxes are also higher and will take a portion of that.


I thought he grew up in Victoria - his home town is farther away from Toronto than Cleveland is from Seattle - that's like ascribing Lebron's home town pride as the reason he wants to play for the Warriors + isnt Toronto in the smelly french part?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I thought he grew up in Victoria - his home town is farther away from Toronto than Cleveland is from Seattle - that's like ascribing Lebron's home town pride as the reason he wants to play for the Warriors +* isnt Toronto in the smelly french part?*


.......:nonono:


Make whatever "It's Canada, who cares" excuse you want, but your ignorance is a little unsettling.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> .......:nonono:
> 
> 
> Make whatever "It's Canada, who cares" excuse you want, but your ignorance is a little unsettling.


pas au Quebec? oops de l'Ontario! me mauvaise quel damage, si terrible!! mes excuses


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> pas au Quebec? oops de l'Ontario! me mauvaise quel damage, si terrible!! mes excuses


Ontario isn't at all french.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no shit - I thought Toronto was in Quebec - my bad (me mauvaise) **** it it's just canada anyway (see what I did there?)


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

e-monk said:


> no shit - I thought Toronto was in Quebec - my bad (me mauvaise) **** it it's just canada anyway (see what I did there?)


God damn you are one uneducated fool. And where the hell do you think you get your clean water from? Without canada's natural resources you american's are screwed.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and dont forget to mention your cheap pharmacueticals and al qaeda cell members!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Montreal is in Quebec, Toronto is in Ontario. 

It's like saying Detroit is in New York. You may not care about Canada but not knowing where the two biggest cities are in your neighbourhing country is low.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I don't get my fresh water from Canada, not sure what the hell that's about...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I don't get my fresh water from Canada, not sure what the hell that's about...


America gets a large amount of it's fresh water piped from Canada.

_The More You Know_


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> God damn you are one uneducated fool. And where the hell do you think you get your clean water from? Without canada's natural resources you american's are screwed.


How is Thailand's water?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> America gets a large amount of it's fresh water piped from Canada.
> 
> _The More You Know_


No, we really don't.

... the more you... make up?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

if it is on wikiepedia, it must be true:



> Freshwater export between Canada and the US currently takes place at a small scale, mostly as bottled water exports. The bottled water industry exports water in containers usually no larger than twenty litres.[4]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_export#Water_exports_from_Canada_to_the_US


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wait you American's really think I made that fresh water thing up? My god, You guys literally know nothing. read a book. Wait next thing you guys will say is that there is no such things as books and I made it up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Eternal said:


> How is Thailand's water?


Ill only drink imported bottled water while there. Never drink out of the tap in Thailand, just a heads up if you can ever afford to head out there.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

well, I just posted a link saying that only a small amount of fresh water is exported to the United States from Canada... and mostly in bottles, not "piped in".... If you have proof otherwise feel free to site a source, doctor. 

I've read a few books, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Ontario isn't at all french.


Ottawa is in Ontario. 

Ottawa has a lot of French people.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hold on, what are books?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

You're a book!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve Nash trolling on twitter.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

rynobot said:


> You're a book!


I am?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

doctordrizzay said:


> God damn you are one uneducated fool. And where the hell do you think you get your clean water from? Without canada's natural resources you american's are screwed.


I find this hilarious considering how it's coming from a guy who thinks Lebron is a better passer then Magic Johnson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> well, I just posted a link saying that only a small amount of fresh water is exported to the United States from Canada... and mostly in bottles, not "piped in".... If you have proof otherwise feel free to site a source, doctor.
> 
> I've read a few books, for whatever that's worth.


I go back to work Thursday where I'll have time to sit around and read some stuff and see what I find. I'm fairly confident we have built pipeline(s?) to transport fresh water to the United States. 

Anyways, we'll continue this then I guess.


And doctorBronBron isn't on my team on this argument. Lets just set that straight from the get go.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I get _my_ water from a reservoir and a series of secondary backups on the west side of town, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did the Suns really only offer Nash 2 years, $12 million?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That's what I saw. Going after Dragic instead, the guy they traded away with a 1st last year for Brooks. Ha.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> I get _my_ water from a reservoir and a series of secondary backups on the west side of town, thankyouverymuch.


I wear a still suit which processes my own urine into a potable beverage that tastes sort of like coconut water


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Did you get _that_ from Canada?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Did you get _that_ from Canada?


Garage sale on Arrakis.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

XxIrvingxX said:


> I find this hilarious considering how it's coming from a guy who thinks Lebron is a better passer then Magic Johnson.


Yes because Lebron and Magic Johnson passing abilities have everything to do with the economic situation between Canada and USA.

You've been warned enough! You better cease and desist forthwith!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Suns offer is what is being reported. It is what you might call a token offer if it wasn't so low as to be more widely considered an insult.

Suns majority owner Bob Sarver is a scummy fellow. This isn't his first dick move.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Lakers are into him now, too.


----------

